# IBM ThinkPad R40e type 2684

## Kaitain

Have just bought one of these, but it lacks the software I need, due to the impediment of arriving with WinXP preinstalled. I am definitely not a Linux expert - semi-competent user at best. What problems am I likely to run into configuring the hardware for this? What recommendations can you give wrt kernel choice (would prefer 2.6), kernel config and needed extra modules.

Below is the output for the hardware/components section of MS System Info. I've edited it rather brutally to remove all the stuff about memory ranges and non-hardware "devices" (such as ras manager). I've left the driver Windows uses for each, in case that helps.

System Information report written at: 03/11/04 22:47:05

System Name: 

[Components]

[CD-ROM]

Item	Value	

Drive	D:	

Description	CD-ROM Drive	

Media Loaded	No	

Media Type	CD-ROM	

Name	HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8082N	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 46.38 KB (47,488 bytes), 29/08/2002 10:27)	

[Sound Device]

Item	Value	

Name	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio	

Manufacturer	Analog Devices, Inc.	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\smwdm.sys (5.12.01.3691, 565.25 KB (578,816 bytes), 24/10/2003 13:02)	

[Display]

Item	Value	

Name	ATI RADEON IGP 330M	

PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4337&SUBSYS_053A1014&REV_00\4&1930D262&0&2808	

Adapter Type	RS200M AGP (0x4337), ATI Technologies Inc. compatible	

Adapter Description	ATI RADEON IGP 330M	

Adapter RAM	16.00 MB (16,777,216 bytes)	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (6.14.10.6422, 656.50 KB (672,256 bytes), 10/02/2004 18:42)	

[Input]

[Keyboard]

Item	Value	

Description	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard	

Name	Enhanced (101- or 102-key)	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 49.88 KB (51,072 bytes), 29/08/2002 11:06)	

[Pointing Device]

Item	Value	

Hardware Type	IBM PS/2 TrackPoint	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 49.88 KB (51,072 bytes), 29/08/2002 11:06)	

[Modem]

Item	Value	

Name	Agere Systems AC'97 Modem	

Description	Agere Systems AC'97 Modem	

Device Type	Internal Modem	

Attached To	COM3	

[Network]

[Adapter]

Item	Value	

Name	[00000001] Broadcom NetXtreme Fast Ethernet	

Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3	

Product Type	Broadcom NetXtreme Fast Ethernet	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\b57xp32.sys (5.30.0.0 built by: WinDDK, 162.13 KB (166,016 bytes), 01/01/1980 08:00)	

Name	[00000004] NETGEAR WG511 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card	

Adapter Type	Ethernet 802.3	

Product Type	NETGEAR WG511 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card	

Installed	Yes	

Service Name	PRISM_ICB	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\wg511icb.sys (1.0.6.31 built by: WinDDK, 49.38 KB (50,560 bytes), 10/03/2004 13:29)	

[Ports]

[Serial]

Item	Value	

[Parallel]

Item	Value	

Name	LPT1	

PNP Device ID	ACPI\PNP0400\4&2E6719A8&0	

I/O Port	0x000003BC-0x000003BE	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\parport.sys (5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920), 74.25 KB (76,032 bytes), 29/08/2002 10:27)	

[IDE]

Item	Value	

Name	ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller	

Manufacturer	Acer Labs Inc	

Status	OK	

PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_10B9&DEV_5229&SUBSYS_053D1014&REV_C4\3&61AAA01&0&78	

I/O Port	0x00008080-0x0000808F	

Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aliide.sys (1.20, 5.13 KB (5,248 bytes), 27/09/2002 21:15)	

[USB]

Device	PNP Device ID	

ALi PCI to USB Open Host Controller	PCI\VEN_10B9&DEV_5237&SUBSYS_05401014&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&10	

USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&18D25684&0

----------

## froke

If you download the 2004.0 Install CD, and boot with the smp option, it will load a 2.6 kernel.  you can then see what hardware is detected. from what i can tell, most everything already has support in Linux, it may just take some time to get some devices configured (like the modem or Netgear card).  I have an IBM R40 and gentoo runs awesome on it.  IBM is the best laptop maker as far as Linux compatability.  So download that CD and give it a shot!

----------

## Kaitain

Thanks for that - I wasn't sure whether there was a live cd with the 2.6 kernel out yet. I'll let you know how I get on  :Smile: 

----------

## Kaitain

 *froke wrote:*   

> If you download the 2004.0 Install CD, and boot with the smp option, it will load a 2.6 kernel. 

  Got a problem! The 2004.0 install CD doesn't seem to work as advertised for me  :Sad: 

Problems are thus:

kernel: smp-nofb

The kernel unpacks and starts its initial setup for the builtin components prior to running init scripts. It correctly identifies the laptop's ACPI capabilities, then initialises serial ports, then hangs immediately after the line "Using anticipatory io scheduler". I get left with a blinking cursor and no response to keyboard or mouse. The only thing left open to me at this point is to yank the battery.

kernel: gentoo-nofb

Works, but can't find its pcmcia modules. Attempting to modprobe pcmcia_core causes an error "unable to find module /lib/modules/2.4.22-xfs-r3/pcmcia/pcmcia_core.o". This is a shame because the wavelan drivers I need to use my (Prism-based) wireless card are right there  :Sad: 

Can anyone suggest a remedy?

----------

## pakman

I think it's probably loading the processor module, which in linux 2.4 and 2.6 hangs the machine on the r40e. That module deals with throttling back the cpu, its required by the thermal module also.

For a live CD, booting it with the options acpi=off should fix it.

The solution for installed systems currently is to edit the source directly, edit

/usr/src/linux/drivers/acpi/processor.c

find the function acpi_processor_add, find the code below and add the " pr->flags.power=0; " line.

```
/*

 * Install the idle handler if processor power management is supported.

 * Note that the default idle handler (default_idle) will be used on

 * platforms that only support C1.

 */

 pr->flags.power=0; 

 if ( (pr->id==0) && (pr->flags.power) ) {

    pm_idle_save = pm_idle;

    pm_idle = acpi_processor_idle;

 }

```

Many thanks to Praveen who solved this and posted to the acpi-devel mailing list. I can make a patch if you need it post back.

----------

## Kaitain

Spot on, thanks very much pakman  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

In this link i found a lot of information..and now my IBM thinkpad is working very well!

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

Enjoy yourself

http://www.flatface.net/~praveen/tp/

and onether one, full of config files...

http://unixhead.org/docs/thinkpad/

bye bye

----------

